# Bloated lower stomach?



## attitude746 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, i seem to always have a bloated stomach, its been like it for years but every so often i go for a s**t and it goes really flat but not all the time its like my body clears it out every so often but even then it doesnt last long , its bloated just below my abs, its not fat as its hard and im very skinny and the fact that sometimes it goes says this, i was just wondering if theres anything i can do to/eat that would keep it cleared out if you get what i mean?

Thanks


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

hmmm, i know your pain lol! I was very ill once, lost a huge amount of weight, from almost 12 stome to less than 10? I thought at least my lower abs will be no longer there....but the sodding thing was still there! i think generally some people are that body type......same as some people have the innder or the outer belly button? I think the ony thing u can do is just work really hard on the abs, increase bulk generally so it fills all the gaps!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I have that problem as well - best thing you can do is:

-eat more greens and stuff that will make ya poo more

-stay off the creatine in 'look at me in my beach shorts' months !

-importantly - get to a low enough BF % as the body really becomes more efficient in processing foods.

-get a colon cleansing

maybe you should also look at how much you poo, seriously!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

musio said:


> I have that problem as well - best thing you can do is:
> 
> -eat more greens and stuff that will make ya poo more
> 
> ...


That sprang to mind for me too.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> That sprang to mind for me too.


i will third that.

what is your posture like? that can play a part.

speaking to my physio and he said i look like i am holding more weight in the ab area than i actually do.

he reccomended pilates every couple of nights and its really helping flatten my stomach


----------



## julianpanmorris (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here and need all of your experience and help to lose weight and tone up my body. Currently, I weigh 112 kgs and have a manboob problemand a large belly. I need a beginners training regime to start up an excercise program which can rapidly help me lose weight and tone up my pecs and abs. Though I'm overweight, I'm still excellent healthwise... or maybe there's something lurking that I don't know about, but I do feel fine. Please help.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

What kind of pilates are you doing bb the great? any routines or exercises you can recommend?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mastication helps with bloating too


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

musio said:


> What kind of pilates are you doing bb the great? any routines or exercises you can recommend?


i just use an mtv dvd. im still learning the exercises but after a while i will be able to do it without watching the dvd.

you get a good pump from it and a feeling your whole ab area has been worked.

worth a try


----------

